# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  MIG Welder DIY suggestions.

## rod222

Western Australia
Looking for Gasless MIG welder  DIY  >$300
Any recommendations?  
Use: Workshop shelves made from >1 inch square tube,  > 5mm thick. 
I am aware a lot of the cheap stuff may be junk, but my use will be limited.
Any Bunnings stuff suitable ? Ozito etc etc?
Thanks

----------


## METRIX

$300 for a mig, I would look at a stick welder $300 won't get you much mig.

----------


## ringtail

Go second hand if the budget is tight or a stick like Metrix suggested. Or pay someone $300 to weld it up for you. 25 mm shs wont give you much strength unless you use lots of it or have very small shelves.

----------


## Bros

You say you are in Perth well the best to make shelves out of is cable tray. They are very strong and can take a lot of weight.
Have a look here Cable tray | Miscellaneous Goods | Gumtree Australia Kwinana Area - Naval Base | 1110077631

----------


## rod222

Thanks for the suggestions, gentlemen.
I am in the country, and really want to try budget MIG
I have a stick welder, and the result is ugly. 
Mythbusters seem to do alright with a budget MIG? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EA1jeViV4l8

----------


## ringtail

Ummm yeah. Don't get welding tips from "hot glue" Jamie.  :Biggrin:  I can see why you want to use 25 mm tube now  :Tongue:  . The cheapo flux core machines are ok and better than a cheapo solid wire machine as the fluxcore produces more heat than solid wire meaning you can get better penetration. However, because it runs hotter you blow through thin stuff much easier, just like a stick welder.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Save some more $$$ get a decent mig.
 With $300 you're almost halfway there.   
Once you have it you'll find 1000 other things to do,
Nobody ever buys a welder for ONE job and ONLY uses it for that one job.    :Wink:

----------


## rod222

> Save some more $$$ get a decent mig.
>  With $300 you're almost halfway there. 
> Once you have it you'll find 1000 other things to do,
> Nobody ever buys a welder for ONE job and ONLY uses it for that one job.

  Indeed, 
I am in dream mode at the moment. 
I am thinking a work stand for my road bike,  a small steel bench for a small Vice. 
I spent 2 hours this morning looking at your Steel Art PG,  you are a gifted artisan, but I guess you know that.
$600 is too heavy for my wallet,
I'll sniff around Gumtree for a few weeks, I saw a 130 amp gasless MIG for $350  but I shied away, unknown Italian make.
Hence my query on this forum.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I was looking at cheap options for a while and decided against it, saved some more coin and got something decent.
Glad I did. 
Customer support and spare parts down the track is worth the extra bucks, but if you're patient a good second hand machine might pop up. 
Posting a few "wanted to buy" ads in your local rags is always good as well.      :Smilie:

----------


## rod222

Thanks PG
but there's the irony,  What do I ask for / seek ?
I am ignorant of what makes a good MIG welder a good one,  against one that is junk.
Are you able to afford any tips for me?   any brands? 
This is from the UK,  I presume it is relevant. http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/buying.htm 
US made  140 amp inverter 
Thanks

----------


## ringtail

Something around 170-190 amps with a duty cycle of at least 20% at 160 amps is ample for the home handy man. Duty cycle is basically how many minutes of continuous welding you can do in a 10 minute period expressed as a percentage. So 20% @160 amps means 2 minutes of continuous welding in every 10 minute period of time at 160 amps before the machine overloads and cuts out. That may not sound like a lot but welding for 2 minutes solid without stopping is unheard of and only happens on automated processes. However, it gives you a good indication of the quality of the machine's insides. You also want to go with decent brand names. CIG transmig, lincoln, liquid arc, unimig,miller, WIA.  Getting a brand name either new or used will let you get spares easily. Not a lot goes wrong with modern migs as long as you buy quality ( new or used) to start with.

----------


## rod222

Thank you very much indeed. 
An aside...Top 10 MIGs from ebay Top 10 MIG Welders | eBay

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes the brands ringtail listed is what I'd look at.   
When I was hunting a plasma cutter I looked at the LOTOS brand and it got scathing reviews all around,
cheap cr@p. 
As with most things.... if it's 1/4 the price of the big boys...it's most likely rubbish.   :Wink:   
That eBay Top 10......Lincoln is number 7? 
I wouldn't pay that too much mind.
Probably based on sponsors and what most people buy

----------


## ringtail

Never heard of Lotos or eastwood. Hobart and longevity are big in the states but don't exist here AFAIK. Lincoln also make liquidarc and WIA are tied up with lincoln. Lincoln electric are just massive and have been around for ever. I would buy one ( another one) at the drop of a hat. Same with CIG. I haven't had a single issue with my now at least 10 yo transmig 250. My liquid arc 170 is 8yo and is also faultless. Both machines have been used full time in business. Waiting for along term review on the tradetools plasma cutter from PG before lashing out on one.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Waiting for along term review on the tradetools plasma cutter from PG before lashing out on one.

  As soon as I finish that bloody truck potbelly I'll set up the big compressor and give the plasma cutter a good workout   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Good lad.

----------


## Specialized29er

How about a Cigweld, they have a budget range. Maybe the Cigweld 135 would suit you, its single phase and capable of welding up to 5mm mild steel.
I've had a Cigweld 165 for 10 years and its never let me done.

----------


## rod222

Thanks.
Still sniffing around Gumtree and ebay etc.  Shall take into account.
I take the point with saving a few dollars more.
I was given a Bosch top of the line screw gun, some time ago, in lieu or work pay. (Circa $400)  the difference from a Bunnings cheapie is amazing.
Class stuff does pay, but is a fine balance from one's budget.
I had intended to seek higher than 130 amp, but I don't see me welding any major goodies other than shs type stuff. 
I see the 135 is $349 on ebay (masters home imp)  with 50 people "watching" 
$449 at "Supercheap autos" 
Comment on whirlpool Only a 10% duty cycle @120 amps. Pretty much a toy 
I would have bought this ($150) but just a little out of my way. http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/milpara/other-automotive/cig-mig-welder-130/1112124025

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> the difference from a Bunnings cheapie is amazing.

  ...always   :Wink:     

> I see the 135 is $349 on ebay (masters home imp)  with 50 people "watching"

  watching
likes
youtube views
comments
items sold
reviews  
....all of the above can (and often is) purchased for a small fee to make things look good.  
Places like this and other local forums is where you get the best info....   :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

I agree with the CIGweld.  Especially if you only have 10A single phase power available (some of the larger single phase ones need a dedicated 15A powerpoint). 
My original old CIGweld was bought 2nd hand, and only failed after I lent it to someone who abused it.   I sold it in the early days on eBay for nearly as much as a working second hand one. 
I then bought a second-hand SIP off a mate (somewhere around 150A) that was great for 2 years of sporadic use - until the electronics failed, and the replacement board from the UK was almost as much as a new one. 
So after all that I bought the older version of the CIGweld 135 listed above (no plastic on the front, only metal) and it's been great for over 10 years - and I haven't lent it out to anyone! 
I mostly use it on car stuff, and trailers, but do the odd bench, trolley or shelf with it too.  I've welded up holes in sheetmetal, boxed-up suspension arms, and even built gearbox crossmembers, seat mounts & other stuff.  Thickest I've done is 5mm plate & angle for a bushed engine mount adapter, but if you take your time it gets good penetration.  That mount hasn't broken (yet) and it's running about 270kw at the flywheel. 
Only problem I have now is not using it enough, and the wire getting surface rust on it, so I have to take the wire out each time & bag it up with some of those silica sachets (got some huge ones from inside the packaging of a lounge suite the neighbours had delivered).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> if you take your time it gets good penetration.

  ....said the vicar to the maid.....

----------


## ringtail

Bwahaha. Keep it consistent PG.     Urban Dictionary: as the actress said to the bishop

----------


## Specialized29er

Here's my latest project using my 10 year old Cigweld 165 on gas. 
I started with 3 pieces of old pool fencing panels and welded on new ends, hinges and presto 2 weekends latter all done.

----------


## rod222

This suits my wallet 
160 amp $350 
Any reviews?  good? bad? Boss mig welder | Power Tools | Gumtree Australia Armadale Area - Roleystone | 1113029055 
Thanks

----------

